
GitHub down - sarnowski
https://status.github.com/graphs/past_day
======
wakeless
My favourite part of this is the "All systems operational" in green at the
top. Yet, all systems are clearly not operational.

~~~
StanAngeloff
Didn't Github comment on their blog recently [1] on how they were improving
and reducing failure detection times? Doesn't speak well for them if it's
first on Hacker News and not their own Status page.

tl;dr; > One of the biggest customer-facing effects of this delay was that
status.github.com wasn't set to status red until 00:32am UTC, eight minutes
after the site became inaccessible. We consider this to be an unacceptably
long delay, and will ensure faster communication to our users in the future.

EDIT: "We're investigating some issues with our databases".

[1] [https://github.com/blog/2106-january-28th-incident-
report](https://github.com/blog/2106-january-28th-incident-report)

------
jspekken
I have the feeling that this is happening more and more these days. And it's a
mayor problem when a large part of your infrastructure is depending on
services like Github (composer, etc.)

~~~
edejong
It's kind of ironic when one realizes that one of the major design goals of
git was to be distributed, to reduce dependency on a single point of failure.

~~~
schwarrrtz
GitHub isn't really a single point of failure. You could easily keep working
on your branches and/or forks and re-sync once the server is back up.

~~~
edejong
That's definitely true, but PRs, comments and bug reports are not distributed,
nor are many bridges between Github and external tools (issue trackers like
JIRA/Trello, build-servers). This might seem pedantic, but it creates an
asymmetry: commits and branches distributed, as opposed to PRs and comments.

~~~
orkoden
Fossil[1] is a distributed scm with a distributed bug tracker, and distributed
wiki.

[1] [https://www.fossil-scm.org](https://www.fossil-scm.org)

------
romanovcode
Do we really need a new thread every time GH is down for 5 minutes?

Also, please use GitLab.

~~~
sudhirj
Any Git hosting provider as large as GH is also likely to go down once in a
while. The bigger your scale is the more difficult it is to get nines.

~~~
hvm
I dunno, I'd see it as the opposite. The bigger the scale the more cost
effective it is to have more redundancy. I can't remember the last time Google
search wasn't working or saw news about it being down.

The fact that github keeps going down while being a huge business shows they
still need to work on having more redundancy, something that's expected of big
services like theirs.

------
0xmohit
It's clearly a case of misrepresenting the status as on
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

The graph on [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)
specifies the app server availability as 95.5017% for the _day_.

    
    
      24*60*(100-95.5071)/100 = 64.69776 minutes

------
rodionos
Github daily status chart, 2016

[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/25f38b08](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/25f38b08)

Source
[https://status.github.com/api.json](https://status.github.com/api.json) ->
Daily Summary

------
ktta
01:56 Mountain Daylight Time "We're investigating some issues with our
databases"

------
huseyinkeles
my favorite single point of failure /s

------
zozo123
A shame... And the github status webpage says everything is fine.

------
vikrantvm
I guess it's up now.

------
franciscop
Ir works for me

~~~
petetnt
Up for me too, all systems seem to be operational. Located in Europe if that
matters, not sure how GitHub is geographically distributed.

------
samskeller
Well, this is a good excuse to not do any work

